# I don't want to get Banned for asking a question about Bands.



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi folks,

Well I have been here a cotple of weeks and have been trying to get as much information as I can, so this is where I am at.

I want to have a go at doing myown bands.

I am a tight fistedJock and do not want to waste money, so hoping someone can point out some short cuts.

I bought a Scout clone, it arivedwith very very narrow bands with a small pouch.

So I bought a premade band set from Ebay.

I now want to get into my own bands, but where do I begin.

What ia a good beginerquality of band (manufacturer)

What width and thickness should I nelooking at.

I bout an A3 Cutting mat, A Rotary Cutter, and will make a Band tying jig.

Am I missing anything

Thanks G


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do you think would you get banned for asking a question?


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Why do you think would you get banned for asking a question?


Sorry it was meant as a play on words "banned" and "Bands" looks loke I missed the mark.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

gary61 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well I have been here a cotple of weeks and have been trying to get as much information as I can, so this is where I am at.
> 
> ...


Goto Amazon.com. Search for "Securcut" safety ruler. Use it and you won't slice your fingers with the roller blade.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple shot black is good stuff with great service. (Maybe pick up a real scout while your there).


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Just the rubber! You got everything you need! I never made a jig, and still have not. You don't need a jig to start making your own bands. A vice or extra hand does help, but not needed. I like my joints tight, so they are far from loose.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Like button is %@#$* great replies


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Get Precise or Sumeike latex bands. Thickness is up to you. May be 0.5-0.6 mm. is a good beginning.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

If you don't want to play the whole band-cutting-game, Alliance bands offer almost all the performance of home-cut flat therabands with several times the longevity and no rotary knife and cutting mat required. Just my 2c. I realize I push these bands a lot, but since "discovering them" (thanks Henry) they're the majority of what I shoot. I'm just as stingy with my time as my money, so less time spent cutting bands, less time spent tying bands/pouches, more time spent shooting and/or doing other things. Just my 2c.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

WOW guys, I wasn't expecting so many replyswith such great advise, cheers


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

STO said:


> If you don't want to play the whole band-cutting-game, Alliance bands offer almost all the performance of home-cut flat therabands with several times the longevity and no rotary knife and cutting mat required. Just my 2c. I realize I push these bands a lot, but since "discovering them" (thanks Henry) they're the majority of what I shoot. I'm just as stingy with my time as my money, so less time spent cutting bands, less time spent tying bands/pouches, more time spent shooting and/or doing other things. Just my 2c.
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/


What kind of ammo do you shoot? I have some 107s, but they seem overpowered for anything under 1/2 inch steel. I mostly use them to shoot rocks.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi gary61.

My favorite rubber (or one of those) is GZK 0,72 and because You live in UK, this is good place to buy

https://www.everythingsling.co.uk


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Hi gary61.
> 
> My favorite rubber (or one of those) is GZK 0,72 and because You live in UK, this is good place to buy
> 
> https://www.everythingsling.co.uk


Hi mate

I am using 8mm and 10mm Metal ammo,

I am finding suppliers in the UK few and far between

Thanks again


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

MIsling said:


> STO said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to play the whole band-cutting-game, Alliance bands offer almost all the performance of home-cut flat therabands with several times the longevity and no rotary knife and cutting mat required. Just my 2c. I realize I push these bands a lot, but since "discovering them" (thanks Henry) they're the majority of what I shoot. I'm just as stingy with my time as my money, so less time spent cutting bands, less time spent tying bands/pouches, more time spent shooting and/or doing other things. Just my 2c.
> ...


Work fine on 5/16 steel for me.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Hi gary61.
> 
> My favorite rubber (or one of those) is GZK 0,72 and because You live in UK, this is good place to buy
> 
> https://www.everythingsling.co.uk


Kal, have you tried 0.8mm gzk yet?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

You can’t go wrong with good ol gum rubber. I’d start with the thin stuff.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Why do you think would you get banned for asking a question?


Time for some "pun"-ishment!
Try to stretch out the pain... til we snaps back into shape.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*If you want to make band sets on the cheap you can buy die cut strips and not cut anything. The taper and length on all these are going to be 12mm X 20mm X 25CM and if you want some speed with an 8mm to 10mm steel ball I would go with the .8mm thickness. I cut my own very often but also use the Chinese die cut strips. I've found they last about as long as the premium brand elastics. If you buy at least 5 packs of 20 the shipping upgrades to faster ePacket shipping. They can be had in Orange, Natural, Red and many sellers have toxic green. I have always received exactly what I ordered from the seller's link below.*

* Orange:*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20PCS-0-6mm-0-7mm-0-8mm-Thickness-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Flat-Elastic-Rubber-Bands-for/32828659260.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40d84c4dwT2em2https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20PCS-0-6mm-0-7mm-0-8mm-Thickness-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Flat-Elastic-Rubber-Bands-for/32828659260.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40d84c4dwT2em2*

*Natural:*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/20PCS-0-7mm-0-8mm-Thickness-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Flat-Rubber-Bands-for-Hunting-Catapult-Slingshot/1902008_32826698675.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.6.6aec3b6036rUwY*

*Toxic Green:*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SURIEEN-10PCS-Natural-Latex-Slingshots-Flat-Rubber-Band-Strong-Elastic-Part-Rubber-Bands-for-Hunting-Slingshot/1902008_32817344620.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.2.6aec3b609oboNn*

* For some reason unknown to me the toxic green seems to be sold by the 10 pack instead of 20 pack. It's ALL great stuff on the cheap.*

*As far as tying watch some YouTube videos. There are plenty on both cutting bands and tying. Some people use string, some use cuffs but I use 1mm diameter elastic to tie with. I expect most all methods work well.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Simple shot black is good stuff with great service. (Maybe pick up a real scout while your there).


I generally visit Simple Shot very few weeks and buy their entire stock of .875 in / 22.2 mm x .6 in / 15 mm taper bands in black as it works very well with the 3/8" steel and looks great on any custom slingshot I have. Last week I felt bad about it so I left one package for someone else. I suspect they only show a stock of 10 bags of 12 at a time and restock withing days. To make up for the one black package I left I bought two in natural as nothing looks as good on a natural sling as natural latex. I use a lot of the 12mm X 20mm X 25CM Chinese stuff but save the Simple Shot black for my most prized custom slingshots. It just plain looks great and performs quite well also. If you keep a lot of pre-cut bands on hand their band storage bags are very good for keeping it fresh.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

gary61 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well I have been here a cotple of weeks and have been trying to get as much information as I can, so this is where I am at.
> 
> ...


I noticed you mentioned the Scout clone. Don't expect the Ocularis clones to be anywhere near close to the real thing in looks or performance. Simple Shot discontinued the R10 Ocularis so I figured if I wanted to experience an R10 Ocularis I would need to buy the cloned one. To start off with the clone probably really is HDPE but not board cut like the real thing is. I see a mold part line all the way around it. The crappy looks are topped off with the black bleeding into the yellow in various spots and shallow spots in random places on both the front and back. I can't speak for any of the other Ocularis clone models as I can still get them from Simple Shot except the yellow and black Chalice handle Axiom Ocularis which I already have. Okay...the yellow and black R10 Ocularis clone has crappy cosmetics but how does it shoot? There lies the worst part of it. This design has narrow fork arms that flex badly even with light bands because it's too thin for this model. The narrow fork arms on this model flex so much I gave up trying to shoot it at all. You may have gotten lucky on a Scout clone but I assure you the Ocularis clones are horrible looking at best and the R10 Ocularis clone is not really even functional. If you have had thoughts on trying an Ocularis clone you may as well forget it and put those few dollars toward the real thing. They have copied more than the R10 from the Ocularis family and it is probable the ones with wider fork arms will shoot okay but I expect the same crappy cosmetics on all of them as they all come from the same maker and are all made the same way. No reason to bother with something that looks this bad when the real ones are both easily affordable and great looking to go with it.

The next and probably most important part of being thrifty with slingshot shooting is build a good catch box or catch barrel that lets you recycle all your steel. Search the forum for catch box and catch barrel and you will find several examples. I shoot indoors almost exclusively these days and into a catch barrel that saves all my steel. I never have to worry if it's too hot or cold outside or rainy or too dark. When I feel like shooting I can shoot any time I like.

Bands will always be an expendable item that must be replaced from time to time but for target practice, your ammo doesn't need to be expendable. Catch it all and recycle it all and you will be saving a lot of money in the process.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Hi gary61.
> ...


.8mm is my chosen taper just plain ROCKS.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Least but not last (after all the useful advice above), have a look at these two videos by "Gamekeeper John" (UK) on making band sets and how to attach these to the pouch:






and






As THWACK! mentioned above, definitely buy a safety ruler like this one to protect the ruler holding hand efficiently:

https://www.amazon.com/Securcut-13-5-Safety-Ruler-Silver/dp/B011VJTKYU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537517831&sr=8-1&keywords=securcut+safety+ruler&dpID=41-3pI-wLtL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Have fun!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I would def recommend learning to tie bandsets with no jig, just another useful tool in the tool box. Ive never used a jig and my bandsets look factory tied if I do say so myself.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> I would def recommend learning to tie bandsets with no jig, just another useful tool in the tool box. Ive never used a jig and my bandsets look factory tied if I do say so myself.
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


What is your technique? I made myself a jig, but I want to learn as many methods as I can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MIsling said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I would def recommend learning to tie bandsets with no jig, just another useful tool in the tool box. Ive never used a jig and my bandsets look factory tied if I do say so myself.
> ...


I make youtube videos, I was actually going to do one on this before just thought folks might not be interested, would you like one? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I would watch it, but don't make one just for me!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MIsling said:


> I would watch it, but don't make one just for me!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


No worries! Like I said I was going to anyhow, this was just the appropriate kick in the pants on a day off LOL 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Hi gary61.
> ...


No, I haven't yet.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Horrific homophone usage: 2 strikes

Horrific homophone usage in the title: 1 strike


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry, that was for the poetry forum. Please disregard.

(homophone manglers are welcome here)

Howdy Gary! :wave:


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

WOW I am blown away by the responefrom you gius.

The enthusiasm you share the knowlege of your sport is pretty awesome

You have given me so much food for thought and Ifeel well equipt to have a go and do my own bands.

One thing I do promise, when I buy another Sling, it will not be a clone.

Thanks once again to everyone who took the time out of your day to write a response.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

gary61 said:


> WOW I am blown away by the responefrom you gius.
> 
> The enthusiasm you share the knowlege of your sport is pretty awesome
> 
> ...


*"One thing I do promise, when I buy another Sling, it will not be a clone." *Good choice as the one you already have is the only one worth owning. All the rest of that Chinese company's attempts at clones are terrible looking. Maybe it's just the R10 that can't be a shooter but after seeing the looks of it, I would not buy another of their Ocularis clones even if it is a discontinued model. I choose not to have anything as ugly as those in my collection. BTW: Since you are in the UK look at the offerings from Wasp.UK. They are good and I pay a premium shipping charge to get them to the USA while you probably would have to pay little to no shipping. The UniPhoxx is very inexpensive and one model you don't want to miss out on. I do not own a Delta Wing yet but the people that do sure seem to love them.


----------



## gary61 (Aug 22, 2018)

Did I miss something, I got a notification that I had a reply, but can't see any in the thread.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

gary61 said:


> Did I miss something, I got a notification that I had a reply, but can't see any in the thread.


That seems to happen a lot to me. I get an email notification that someone either replied to a topic or conversation and when I go check there is nothing new. I'm just guessing but I think it's Gremlins


----------

